# Lemone PN-40 GPS



## Flow Master (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a Garmin gpsmap 60cs that I have had for a long time. I am having issues with it like the back light does not work when running off the battery, makes it hard to uses in the dark lol. It works when plugged in to the truck. So I was looking to get a new GPS. I was looking at the Lemone Pn-40 today at BP and it looks pretty nice, comes with Topo and street maps. That's about $200 worth of software alone. Has anyone here have any experince with the PN-40 or does anyone know how I can fix the Garmin. 
Glen


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 17, 2010)

I was thinking of buying the same one...Let us know how you
like it if you do buy it....I like the face topo maps come with it....


----------



## Flow Master (Jul 17, 2010)

Will do. I failed to mention that I will be connecting to a Mac.


----------



## USMCBowman (Jul 21, 2010)

I have one and its awesome.  Bought it for a fly-in trip to northern quebec...had to download some maps to load onto it, but that was a snap.  Looking forward to using it this hunting season


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you mean DeLorme?

I was thinking about getting a DeLrome laptop GPS kit and running it on a netbook type computer in the rig to have a better screen, a mouse, and keyboard.  I've just been waiting for them to refine the technology and get all the kinks out (whatever they may be).


----------



## Flow Master (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, I meant Delorme. Now I am waiting to sale my Garmin GPSmap 60cs with all it's stuff to get the PN-60. Hopefully someone will respond to my CL add soon.
Glen


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2010)

You might be better off to keep the Garmin as a backup.  That cs is a somewhat aged model, and Garmin recently cut the price down on the 60 csx.  It may be more valuable as a backup than what you can get for it on CL.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ole Fuzz

I been running the Delorme LT 40 on a Dell and a Sony Laptop with Street Atlas 2009+.  So far it is working really well. The LT-40 is much better than the older BT-20 model. I compared it head to head with my SIL's Garmin 670 and I would say they are equal. The touch screen goes to the Garmin, but the 15" display & Voice goes to the laptops-LT-40.


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 13, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Do you mean DeLorme?
> 
> I was thinking about getting a DeLrome laptop GPS kit and running it on a netbook type computer in the rig to have a better screen, a mouse, and keyboard.  I've just been waiting for them to refine the technology and get all the kinks out (whatever they may be).



I've been using the versions of Delorme gps software on various laptops since 2004.
There have been some minor problems but fixes were available on the website.
It's a nice program with lots of routing options. 

Sorry for the hijack.......


----------

